# Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?



## Tiffi (21. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben heute unseren Teich leer gepumpt - und noch ganz viele tote __ Frösche gefunden.

Aber neben einigen munteren __ Moderlieschen auch noch 5 größere. Vermutlich Nachkömmlinge der fremden, die ein Nachbar reingepackt hatte, mit den Kois.

Wir wollten doch keine großen Fische mehr, aber umbringen kann ich sie auch nicht, schon gar nicht, nachdem sie diesen Winter überstanden haben.

Im Moment schwimmen sie in einem Becken mit Teichwasser, aber wohin damit????


----------



## axel (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Barbara

Wenn die so Wiederstandsfähig sind würd ich die 5 größeren auch wieder in den Teich setzen . Euer Wasservolumen reicht ja dafür aus .

Lg
axel


----------



## simon (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

hallo
am besten wieder in den teich
gruss simon


----------



## Tiffi (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Axel, hallo Simon,

wenn ich die wieder in den Teich gebe (was ja erst einmal wochenlang nicht möglich ist, weil nur frisches Leitungswasser drin ist), dann habe ich in ein paar Jahren wieder massenhaft Karpfenfische und kaum __ Frösche und keine Seerosen. Außerdem müssen wir wieder regelmäßig füttern.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Barbara,
ich denke auch du solltest sie wieder in den Teich setzen, mit dem Wasser aus dem Behälter in dem sie jetzt schwimmen. Eine andere Wahl hast du ja im Moment nicht.
Im Frühling dann halt wieder raus fangen wenn du eine passende andere Möglichkeit gefunden hast.
Aber bitte nicht irgendwo in ein "öffentliches" Gewässer setzen.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

In dem Fall würde ich entweder die Fische langsam an wärmere Temperaturen gewöhnen und in einem größeren Becken (z.B. im Keller) mit möglichst einem Teil von dem alten Wasser und dem alten Filter halten bis die Temperaturen in den Teichen wieder im deutlich zweistelligen Bereich sind und dann verschenken. Oder aber tatsächlich zurück in den Teich. 

Allen anderen sollten jetzt aber bitte nicht in den Frühjahrsputz verfallen und auch komplette Wasserwechsel machen. Noch haben wir in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands Winter und die Fische sind noch in der Winterruhe ! 
Also wer Fische im Teich hat - lieber warten und dann auch nie eine komplettreinigung sondern lieber nach und nach einzelne Bereiche in Angriff nehmen, sonst ist das ein zu starker Eingriff in die Teichbiologie. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Tiffi (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Allen anderen sollten jetzt aber bitte nicht in den Frühjahrsputz verfallen und auch komplette Wasserwechsel machen. Noch haben wir in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands Winter und die Fische sind noch in der Winterruhe !
> 
> Gruß
> Wolf




Hallo Wolf,

nur zur Klarstellung: wir haben den Wasserwechsel jetzt schon gemacht, weil wir davon ausgegangen waren, dass alle Tiere tot waren. Viele __ Frösche konnten wir nur nach der Entleerung finden, weil sie sich in den Falten versteckt hatten.


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Babara,

das wollte Wolf auch nicht gesagt haben, konkret geht es wohl darum:

*Jetzt noch keinen Frühjahrsputz, wenn nicht irgendein Notfall diesen erzwingt.*

Das der Fall bei Dir anders liegt, ist ja klar. Ich denke mal, Du hast Deinen Überlebenden eher das Leben gerettet, bevor das Wasser völlig kippt.


----------



## Jogibärle (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich so lese Wasserwechsel usw. lasst eure Teich in ruhe und wartet erst mal ab bis es wärmer wird und die Wassertemperaturen hoch gehen. Ich habe nach dem Winter noch nie was hektisches unternommen, die Fische sind bei sooooooo einem harten Winter total gestresst bzw. das Immunsystem den Bach runter. Die müssen sich selber langsam erholen von der Kälte.
Ich muss noch was sagen zu der Teichabdeckung mit den PE-Bällen, das ist top. Nix anderes mehr, der Teich gefriert nicht mehr zu, das kann es 10 grad minus haben
Hoffe dass bald der Frühling kommt und die Fische wieder so schwimmen:hai


----------



## Tiffi (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

das Problem ist gelöst! Eine Bekannte hat sich sehr über die Fische gefreut, zumal gleich noch jede Menge Futter mitgeliefert wurde .

Und ich freue mich auf neue Kaulquappen und tolle Seerosen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Spitze  Besser gehts nicht


----------



## Elfriede (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

hallo Barbara,

ich freue mich auch für Dich und Deine Fische. Ich kann mir Deine Erleichterung gut vorstellen, Deine Fische nun  in guten Händen zu wissen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## gluefix (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Moin,
der Fisch auf dem rechten Bild ist ein __ Giebel oder auch Silberkarausche genannt. Schmeiß den Fisch lieber aus deinem Teich, sonst hast du bald eine Giebelinvasion im Teich. Ich bin passionierter Angler und weiß wovon ich spreche. 99 % aller Giebelpopulationen in Deutschland bestehen nur aus Weibchen. Sie brauchen KEINE Männchen ihrer eigenen Art um sich fortzupflanzen. Sie sind quasie __ Schmarotzer und schmuggeln ihren Laich geziehlt Goldfischen, Goldkarauschen, Karpfen und anderen Cypriniden unter. Deren Sperma befruchtet zwar nich die Giebel Eier, aber löst die Entwicklung eines Embryos aus. Alle Giebel sind quasie Klone. Mach was du für richtig hälst, aber ich hab diese Fische schon mal in einem anderen Gartenteich gesehen, die sind zerstörerisch. Übrigens wurde der __ Goldfisch aus diesen Karauschen gezüchtet.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Benny,
hat sie doch getan, nun haben die __ Giebel andere am Hals


----------



## Tiffi (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Benny,
> hat sie doch getan, nun haben die __ Giebel andere am Hals




So sehe ich das auch. 

Aber wie kommt es, dass die 5 Fische, die mit Sicherheit zumindest einen identischen Elternteil haben, so unterschiedlich aussehen? Zwei von ihnen haben Flossen wie die Butterflies.

In dem Teich, in dem sie jetzt leben, schadet eine stärkere Vermehrung kaum, da sorgt der __ Fischreiher für einen ausgeglichenen Besatz


----------



## goldfisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo,

zuerst einmal verstehe ich nicht, was Ihr gegen den __ Giebel habt. Ist auch egal. Parthenogenese beherscht übrigens der gesamte Carassius - Formenkreis. (laut fishbase sind 7 - 8 Formen valid, abhängig ob man die __ Karausche dazuzählt oder nicht.)

Hallo Barbarra,



Tiffi schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Aber wie kommt es, dass die 5 Fische, die mit Sicherheit zumindest einen identischen Elternteil haben, so unterschiedlich aussehen? Zwei von ihnen haben Flossen wie die Butterflies.



Damit hat sich der Augustinermöch Mendel auseinandersetzt.

Da ich vermute das Du Goldfische im Teich hattest oder hast, liegt auch keine Parthenogenese vor, da Deine Giebelweibchen sich ja mit Männchen aus dem eigenen Formenkreis vergnügen konnten.

Der C.-Formenkreis ist ziemlich mutagen und die Erbfaktoren auch recht komplex. Der Nachwuchs sieht z.b. so aus wie Deine Fische.

Gezielte Goldfischzucht funktioniert so, das man weibliche Exemplare mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften, aus dem Nachwuchs selektiert. Diese werden dann durch Parthenogenese mit Karpfenmänchen vervielfälltigt. Der Begriff Rasse für __ Goldfisch-Sorten ist also falsch. Da sich diese "Rassen" nicht reinerbig vermehren lassen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Tiffi (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Jürgen, 

danke! Vom Mendeln habe ich schon gehört (so vor 50 Jahren *g*), aber ich wusste nicht, dass sich alle Karpfenfische vermischen. (Da sind mir die Tomaten lieber, von denen man durchaus ein Dutzend Sorten nebeneinander pflanzen kann ohne Grüße an den Abt.)

Aber warum hatte ich reichlich Nachwuchs von Giebeln mit Kois, aber keinen von Kois mit Kois????


----------



## goldfisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Barbara, vieleicht hattest du keine Koifrauen ? mfg Jürgen


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

N'abend.

Ob es so gut war, die Fische bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen umzusetzen? 

Wir werden es vermutlich nie erfahren, aber ich hätte und habe da so meine Bedenken. 
Die allgemeine Empfehlung lautet nicht umsonst, frühstens bei 15-16°C neue Fische einzusetzen/umzusetzen. Erst dann arbeitet das Immunsystem wieder halbwegs ordentlich.

Alternative wäre eine Hälterung daheim gewesen (AQ oder Kübel) - bis zum Frühjahr....


----------



## gluefix (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Moin,
also unter uns Anglern ist nur der __ Giebel bekannt, der Parthenogenese  betreibt (und sonne Hammerhaiart). Das hat nix mit vermischen zu tun, Kreuzungen zwischen __ Karausche und Karpfen gibt es nicht, bitte nix durcheinander bringen. Wie dem auch sei, der Giebel ist auch ein Lebewesen, also wollen wir mal nicht so sein und ihm alles Gute wünschen (aber bloß nicht in meinem Koiteich :beeten). Die Goldkarausche (also die eigentliche heimische Art) ist nicht zur Parthenogenese im stande. Giebel können auch ganz ganz schnell über Wasserpflanzen/Sumpfpflanzen eingeschleppt werden. Fakt ist, wenn man die erstmal im Teich hat, wird man die Jungs nicht so schnell los (die sind das robusteste Fischchen was ich so kenne).
Gruß Benni


----------



## Tiffi (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



Annett schrieb:


> Ob es so gut war, die Fische bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen umzusetzen?
> 
> Alternative wäre eine Hälterung daheim gewesen (AQ oder Kübel) - bis zum Frühjahr....



Hallo Anett,

die Fische sind doch erst aufgetaucht, als der Teich schon fast leer war, also im Schlamm. Da mussten sie doch raus aus der Brühe.

Und in unserem Keller ist wirklich kein Platz, um Fische zu überwintern, der steht voller Pflanzen.

Deshalb denke ich, dass sie in einem Teich immer noch besser aufgehoben sind als draußen in dem PE-Becken mit verdünnntem Schlammwasser. Ich kann mich ja nur nach vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten richten.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



Tiffi schrieb:


> Und in unserem Keller ist wirklich kein Platz, um Fische zu überwintern, der steht voller Pflanzen.



Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen !

Mit traurigen Grüßen 
Wolf


----------



## goldfisch (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Benny,

Karpfenrogner x Karauschenmilchner ergiebt einen (sterilen ?) großen Fisch, der wie eine __ Karausche mit 1 paar kurzen Barteln aussieht. 

Karauschenmilchner x Karpfenrogner ergibt Karauschenmilchner durch Partheogenese.

Das gilt für alle  Carassuius Subspezies. Nur ob C. auratius sp. x C. carassius (Rogner) fruchtbar ist, weiss ich nicht. Vermutlich ja, das dürfte  der Grund sein alle C. in einen Formenkreis zusammenzufassen.

Parteogenese kenne ich auch noch von Killis. Der Hai ist mir neu - interesant.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Tiffi (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen !
> 
> Mit traurigen Grüßen
> Wolf




Aber sicher setze ich Prioritäten! Ich werfe doch nicht meine tollen Pflanzen weg, die ich schon lange hege und pflege!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Hallo Zusammen!




Tiffi schrieb:


> Aber sicher setze ich Prioritäten! Ich werfe doch nicht meine tollen Pflanzen weg, die ich schon lange hege und pflege!




Ich wollte mich hier nur mal kurz einmischen, weil ich diesen Satz sehr traurig finde.

Ich würde *immer* einen Platz für *Lebewesen* finden.

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Ich denke mal das Barbara den Satz eher Sarkastisch gemeint hat


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

Ich denke, Ihr solltet hier mal einen Punkt machen. Barbara hat den aus ihrer Sicht bestmöglichen Kompromiss gewählt: ein großer sauberer Teich, in dem die Fische willkommen sind. Nachdem, was die Burschen schon hinter sich haben, meiner Meinung nach eine gute Wahl. Immer noch besser, als die Fische im WC runterzuspülen oder in der freien Wildbahn zu entsorgen. Wenn sie gar keinen Keller hätte, stünde auch keiner zu Disposition.


----------



## matzeed7 (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*

http://www.oefg1880.at/fischarten/giebel.php?design=oefg


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*






blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich denke, Ihr solltet hier mal einen Punkt machen. Barbara hat den aus ihrer Sicht *bestmöglichen Kompromiss* gewählt: .



Bestmöglichen Kompromiss?

Na ja, wenn man es denkt!

Ein Platz für ein Mörtelplatz ist in jeden kleinen Keller.

Hier werden Blumen vor *Tierleben* gestellt. 

Ende meiner Durchsage!

Wenigstens Wolf hat was vernünftiges geschrieben.


@ Uwe



> Ich denke mal das Barbara den Satz eher Sarkastisch gemeint hat



Karneval ist vorbei :sorry Uwe!



.


----------



## goldfisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> http://www.oefg1880.at/fischarten/giebel.php?design=oefg



Hallo ,
gibts eine Quelle zur Zeichnung oben auf der Seite ? Ist insofern interersant, das die Rückenflosse nach aussen gewölbt ist. Die Seitenlinie kann ich leider nicht auszählen. Auf jeden Fall kein __ Giebel. Künstlerische Freiheit, Jungkarausche oder ein Hybrid ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, was mache ich jetzt bloß?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> gibts eine Quelle zur Zeichnung oben auf der Seite ? Ist insofern interersant, das die Rückenflosse nach aussen gewölbt ist. Die Seitenlinie kann ich leider nicht auszählen. Auf jeden Fall kein __ Giebel. Künstlerische Freiheit, Jungkarausche oder ein Hybrid ?
> mfg Jürgen



versuchs mal hier: office(at)oefg1880.at

Axel


----------

